# Team Draft Driving



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

This was taken a few fall days ago, Smoke to the camera, her team mate Trixie on the left side. Was waiting for my husband Mark to get the forecart into position so I could drive them over, turn and back them up:


We have always had children come to us when we use to show and do plow days or any driving events, our team was known to be the most gentle and laid back. Here was last year at a plow day, we were asked to do the wagon rides for the crowd, a little boy of about 4 was in my lap "helping" me drive:


Trixie and Smoke waiting quietly. This team fills me with such pride, they always make me look good and that I know what I am doing, and believe me, I have gotten myself into some "oh carp" moments and they never let me down, but got me out of it:


While this has been shown before, just my favorite photo of Smoke and I at our last top A rated show in Upperville, VA. We placed 6th out of 6 but it was just a great day:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Perchie pride!!!!!

I am so glad that my boy is a Percheron cross. Seriously, he is the best horse...and I know he didn't get that from his paint sire. I've dealt with other draft breeds (mainly Belgians) and they just don't even compare to the Perchies I've been around.

Lovely pair of girls you've got!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*Beautiful girls*

Dear grey sorrel what a beautiful pair of girls you have.
I admire your team so much trixy and smoke.
You have brought the best out in those girls I'm proud of you and them.
We will be flying the flag for you tomorrow Michael.

.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

A team like yours, GreySorrel, makes me want to take up driving


----------

